# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Importing a small boat?

## BobNYC

It's my understanding that only a Jamaican citizen/resident/company can register a small pleasure boat in Jamaica.

Would it be possible (and legal) to ship a small craft registered in the US to Jamaica via container and operate it in Jamaica's waters without registering in Jamaica?  

The boat would be a 1984 27' foot Boston Whaler...

And does Jamaica require a maritime safety course or boat license?

Any suggestions?

----------

